# Statesman fountain Cartridge Help



## Pen&FishingCT (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi folks,
I just talked to csusa and they don't have full packs of blue only cartridges to fit the Statesman Fountain.
I want to buy a few Packs of blue only, Can anyone help me finding it?
Looked in exotic blanks but they're seem much longer type of cartridge than the ones csusa have.
Can anyone help me on that?
Thanks
Dave.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 7, 2015)

Dave exotics sells the standard international and the maxis (longer). The standard international is a for sure fit on 99.99999% of the fountain pen kits manufactured. The maxi may or may not fit due to it's length. If you can plug in the standard cartridge and store a spare in the far end you will be able to use the maxi with your kit. You can also purchase the standard international cartridges at Staples and Office Depot.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Dec 7, 2015)

Mr Vic said:


> Dave exotics sells the standard international and the maxis (longer). The standard international is a for sure fit on 99.99999% of the fountain pen kits manufactured. The maxi may or may not fit due to it's length. If you can plug in the standard cartridge and store a spare in the far end you will be able to use the maxi with your kit. You can also purchase the standard international cartridges at Staples and Office Depot.


Thank You, I just placed the order at exotics.


----------

